# Exciting few weeks for me



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well, some of you will have read that I am getting back into the fancy and with payday on Friday, I am getting increasingly excited about buying my plastic tubs, lol! My partner thinks I am insane, of course, but I'm really looking forward to it. To break him into the idea of being taken over with mice (muahahaha!) I'm starting out with 4 of the thickened, harder plastic tubs - two larger, two smaller - and will grab a cheapy wrack to store them and the bedding etc. The mice will be in my living room, this chosen for a few reasons, firstly because this room gets morning to early afternoon sun so the room heats up nicely but never gets too hot apart from the hottest of whether and has less drafts than other rooms. For the same reason above, the lighting in here is pretty good for natural light which I like my mice to have, particularly in the colder, darker months. Also, I like my mice to be friendly, sociable and well-adjusted to the comings and goings of the world and this room gets the most people traffic (that is, my partner, myself and the odd friend or two). Though I will be breeding from show mice lines, for showing, any excess/not showers will be pet mice so it's important for me to make sure there are no jumpy, shy, nippy - nastiness in them and I found in the past that the best way to do this was raise and keep them in busier areas of the household. Of course, I'm lucky (in a way..) that we don't have children and other animals running riot and causing stress to them. 
Anyhow, yay for buying mousey-things again! I've paper to get cut up and stripped for bedding, and I've found a cheap but reliable pet shop just around the corner with some good bedding and food options, though I'll be modding it and adding my own spin on the food.

Did anyone come up with a miracle way of cutting squares into lids and the sides of tubs easily and without taking off a finger? I did think about buying in tubs but I still personally prefer the slightly see-through tubs for the light they give as opposed to the wooden or metal ones, but I do remember what a pain it could be to cut out perfectly square and rectangle holes in plastic tubs..


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Scrap the above posting entirely. I found a guy through the NMC that will be making the tubs for me, ventilation and all, and posting them to me. Even with postage, the price is smaller or equal to that which I would have paid for the tubs, wire mesh etc and done it myself, only this is much less stressful. PHEW!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol ive made my own carriers for the mice ..... I used a soldering iron to cut/melt the square holes out to add the wire it was really easy and then glue gunned the wire in and it looks cool and they are dead strong too


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I'm just lazy these days lol, made plenty in the past & with my reptiles before, I should have taken out shares in RUBs!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

For future reference, my friend said a heated butter knife cuts through plastic well. I have never tried it, but she said it works.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Trixie,
I may give that a bash. Although I have some on order, I bought two tubs just the other day as they may be needed before November, I learnt in the past that it is always useful to have a couple ready  Not done anything with them yet but they are there if needed. 
I'm having so many problems finding small water bottles, it's ridiculous. The only ones I can find are the extra large ones for large rats and rabbits, guines etc. No use to me at all! The shop I used to buy them from didn't sell enough so didn't bother stocking them. I think I will need to do an online order to get some. I don't mind online shopping, I don't have a car so it is pretty useful but I do like supporting local shops when I can :<


----------

